# Motor tax - timing issue - advice?



## errigal (22 Oct 2012)

Hi
I purchased a second hand car at the weekend - the car tax is valid until end of October.

It will be the end of this week before I get the log book back from Shannon indicating change of ownership. I dont have a pin number so I cant logon to the motor tax site. Expect it will take a cpl of weeks to get it all sorted.

What is the grace period the gardai will allow for this in terms of continuing to drive the car past Oct 31 ?  Or is there any way to fasttrack the above? I rang motor tax office this morning and they told me I would have to stop driving the car from 31/10 until motor tax was paid (to which I'm at their mercy)

Any advice welcome.


----------



## reddanmm (22 Oct 2012)

Hi errigal i would not be too worried the staff in shannon are very efficient and it is more likely you will have your log book back by the end of Oct 
I have driven my car a couple of  times with no tax while waiting on the log book. And was pulled once ,  if you explain to the Garda that you are waiting on the log book he will most likely wave you on or else ask you to produce the tax at your local station within 10 days


----------



## errigal (22 Oct 2012)

Thats good to know, thanks.

Do you happen to know once the log book comes back, is the PIN sent out automatically to the new address, or do you have to request the motor tax office to do that also.?


----------



## STEINER (22 Oct 2012)

I think you have to go to motor tax office with the logbook to buy your first motor tax on the 2nd hand car and you will get pin etc when its up for renewal next year.


----------



## Clarkey (22 Oct 2012)

Pin retrieval here once car is in your name

[broken link removed]


----------



## Palerider (22 Oct 2012)

Put a copy of your insurance into the car to show Garda if stopped, there will not be a  problem, a genuine case after all...


----------



## Dermot (22 Oct 2012)

Your biggest risk will be while parked and you are not there to explain your situation and once a ticket is issued you will be where yo do not want to be.


----------



## shesells (22 Oct 2012)

reddanmm said:


> Hi errigal i would not be too worried the staff in shannon are very efficient and it is more likely you will have your log book back by the end of Oct



Was talking about this with friends last night and one has already been waiting 6 weeks for the log book for his new car. Not quite so efficient.


----------



## roker (23 Oct 2012)

Make sure you do not purchase or change ownership at the end of the month, you will be charged road tax for the full month, wait until the beginning of the next month


----------



## Kkma (24 Oct 2012)

Got stopped without tax (the tax was out when I bought it) after just buying a car, vehicle cert had literally arrived that morning but I still got a ticket which I couldn't believe - but my local guard quashed it (had to produce all evidence of car purchase dates, receipt of logbook etc etc). Similar thing happened my father-in-law - but he was *parked -* also got it quashed locally. If ticket is issued you have to get it dealt with immediately *before *it goes through the 'system' or it can't be stopped. I live in a rural area so the local guards would know people I don't know if it would be harder to get this done in an urban area. I don't know if you could not pay the ticket and state your case in court. It does seem unreasonable that you could purchase a car and not be able to drive it for 3 or 4 weeks. The guard that stopped me implied I was lucky he wasn't impounding the car. Nice chap.


----------



## landmarkjohn (24 Oct 2012)

shesells said:


> Was talking about this with friends last night and one has already been waiting 6 weeks for the log book for his new car. Not quite so efficient.


 +1
I bought a motorcycle this year and was waiting over a month, it was so long I was getting concerned.... mind you it does depend on the seller posting the document.


----------

